# Alum Creek Fishing



## docman90

Hello,

My sister and brother in-law live in Columbus Ohio and whenever we go down to see them we usually stay at the Alum Creek State Park, which is a beautiful park. They are not big fishers but I am and would love to get some advice on how shore fish for Pike and or Muskie at Alum Creek. I have fished there before but I have yet to catch anything but one small catfish. I have tried the fingers around the camp ground but can not seem to even pick up a bass. I have also tried out side the park in one of the fingers off a bike trail near that area. The water looks great and would love to catch some Pike, Muskie, Catfish and bass. So I would love to get your advice on how to fish there from shore as I am stuck to just fishing on the shore. Other spots in the Columbus area are welcome too for those fish as long as I can get to them from shore. Also what rigs and baits work the best.

Thank you in advance for the help,
Peace


----------



## crittergitter

If you're stuck with shore fishing, your best bet would be to walk the dam and thrown big swim baits and crankbaits. You could also fish below the spillway. Guys catch musky down there. The lake doesn't hold any northern pike.


----------



## docman90

Thanks for your reply on this I am from Michigan so I am going on only what I have read online about what is in the lakes and my experience fishing the fingers in the state park. Only catching on long skinny catfish on a spinner bait.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

docman90 said:


> Thanks for your reply on this I am from Michigan so I am going on only what I have read online about what is in the lakes and my experience fishing the fingers in the state park. Only catching on long skinny catfish on a spinner bait.


Along with what critter suggested,if you dont feel like driving the cheshire rip-rap area will hold them as well. An the flats in the corners of the bridge. In late spring-and summer maybe try at nite


----------



## Earthworms

I think you should fish for other species, musky count is down.


----------



## docman90

Earthworms said:


> I think you should fish for other species, musky count is down.


That is fine with me I like to fish for Bass, Pike, and Catfish up here in Michigan any advice on Alum Creek for those species? I know there is supposed to be really good Catfish but I have not had the luck that others have talked about.


----------



## Earthworms

Hoover 5 minutes away is best catfish lake in Ohio...imo. Bass, smallies and Saugeye are 2 best bets


----------



## Gottagofishn

Cats? try Rt. 36/ 37 on the s.w. side of the causway. LOTS of snags though....
But, as stated above, if your heart is set on catching some nice cats, go east young man, go east... to Hoover.


----------



## docman90

Gottagofishn said:


> Cats? try Rt. 36/ 37 on the s.w. side of the causway. LOTS of snags though....
> But, as stated above, if your heart is set on catching some nice cats, go east young man, go east... to Hoover.


My sister and brother in law live actually about 10 min from Hoover do you have any advice on how to fish for Cats from Hoover? Also where I could get some Bass and Pike in the Columbus area? I need something to do during the day when they are both at work and I am visiting them.


----------



## allwayzfishin

docman90 said:


> My sister and brother in law live actually about 10 min from Hoover do you have any advice on how to fish for Cats from Hoover? Also where I could get some Bass and Pike in the Columbus area? I need something to do during the day when they are both at work and I am visiting them.


Just get some slip floats, bobber stops, barrel swivels, circle hooks, nd some different sizes of egg sinkers. Catch some bluegills on an ultra light pole and cast some small ones out live or cut up into pieces. Hoover has many drop offs with in casting distance from shore. Get the free navionics USA map and look for access to these drop offs. Lots of crappies, bass and saugeye in that lake. It’s a blast to Fish, especially now. Wish I lived closer to that lake because I’d fish it everyday. It’s one of the best lakes I’ve ever fished. Good luck and enjoy it


----------



## Riprapstalker

Below dam in the spillway


----------



## Riprapstalker

Jerkbaits and pretty much anything with a rattle has been getting me saugeye as of late


----------



## docman90

Great thanks guys for all the extra advice.


----------



## avantifishski

Hp limit on hoover?


----------



## Riprapstalker

avantifishski said:


> Hp limit on hoover?


I believe it is 10hp.


----------



## Branden_Rodgers

Riprapstalker said:


> I believe it is 10hp.


22ft boat length limit and 10hp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

